
Show HN: Virtual egg tapping Easter game - akhudek
https://eggroyale.com
======
akhudek
My family usually plays a game at Easter where you tap hard boiled eggs
against each other. The egg that doesn't break "wins". We do a play off and
the winning egg for the day is carved. Others play it too
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_tapping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egg_tapping).

Of course, this Easter we can't get together because of Covid19. So my partner
and I decided to make a virtual version of the game that we could play online.
Seeing as others might have the same need, we put it up for anyone to use.

If you just want to try it alone, you can open your area URL in two different
browser windows. Happy Easter!

~~~
randycupertino
> My family usually plays a game at Easter where you tap hard boiled eggs
> against each other. The egg that doesn't break "wins". We do a play off and
> the winning egg for the day is carved.

This sounds pretty fun! We might try this next year. How is the winning egg
carved? Into a shape or decorated for the following year?

~~~
akhudek
We dye the eggs by boiling them in onion skin. They turn out brown. Then, you
can use a pin to scrape patterns or pictures or whatever into them. So usually
we carved the year and then anything else we want.

------
hombre_fatal
Unfortunately you have to fill a lobby with invited friends just to see how it
even works which severely limits the appeal as people are just going to exit
the browser tab when they realize nothing is going to happen as they sit in
the hotseat alone.

~~~
parksy
Share a link to yourself and open it in an incognito tab, if you just want to
test it locally.

------
gus_massa
Can you add an option to play against a random person?

(What about an AI :) after some time without any players?)

Are you playing, perhaps you can add a HN room for today. Here is mine
[https://eggroyale.com/room/1cc5c5e4-ba66-468d-9b96-830d62fd0...](https://eggroyale.com/room/1cc5c5e4-ba66-468d-9b96-830d62fd05f3)

Why can´t I choose my egg? I understand that full personalization is too
dificult, and open the options to abuse, but I´d like to choose the one with
glases for example. Also, perhaps to choose the color.

~~~
akhudek
These are all great ideas, thanks! Some seem easy to add too, I'll keep
updating this. We only started on this on Thursday, so it was a bit of a
crunch to get to this point and I didn't get all my partner's designs in
either.

~~~
gus_massa
If I open other browser window and I close it, the seccond peronality is there
forever. Perhaps any user that doen´t play for 1 minute loose. (I don´t know
if this is a good idea for a family virtual meeting, where people is probably
talking throug the webcam simultaneoulsy and laughing after each match.)

Whay about draws? A random boolean is a random boolean now or later, but I
think the possibility of draws will add some variation and fun.

I didn´t know about this. We don´t play this game in Argentina. So a link in
the page to the wikipedia page would be useful to understand the game.

~~~
akhudek
I fixed the bug for people leaving. You'll have to have to reload. A link to
wikipedia is a good idea, I've added one in the invite screen.

